# RRA Edinburgh to London and 24hr record attempt currently in progress



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2021)

Michael Broadwith is currently attempting to break the Edinburgh to London and 24hr RRA cycling records .

Tracking at https://www.wahooligan.com/users/live/fFlcb_VVGkXCRKHziLC2xw#


RECORD ATTEMPT NUMBER/S 2165, 2166
NOTICE OF AN ATTEMPT TO IMPROVE THE FOLLOWING
ROAD RECORDS ASSOCIATION RECORDS

RECORDS:- Edinburgh to London & 24 Hour 

TYPE OF MACHINE:- Bicycle. RIDER 1: Michael Broadwith CLUB: Arctic Aircon RT

CURRENT TIME/DISTANCE OR STANDARD TO BE BEATEN:
Edinburgh London 17:48:04 24 Hours 507.9 miles

CURRENT RECORD HOLDER/S: Edinburgh London , Pete Wells, 24 Hours, Michael Broadwith


----------



## OldShep (21 Oct 2021)

Here’s a better link 
https://ridewithgps.com/users/1132795/live_log


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2021)

He broke the Edinburgh-London record by 5 minutes and 17 seconds. A total of 17 hours, 42 minutes and 47 seconds to get to London 

https://www.facebook.com/ArcticAirconRT/


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2021)

Amazing attempt.
Myself and a few others attempted Edinburgh to London at the beginning of September. Not so quick though. Took us a week


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> He broke the Edinburgh-London record by 5 minutes and 17 seconds. A total of 17 hours, 42 minutes and 47 seconds to get to London
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ArcticAirconRT/


has he or did he then carry on to try and improve his own 24 hr record (which i'm pretty sure he set on flatish circuit course, which you think would be better suited to such a record than E-L plus)

he is an absolute machine that bloke. I pipped him on a local short strava KOM about 10 -15 years ago. I was busting a gut, turns out his time was set on his commute to work, with his son in childseat on the back!


----------



## Dolorous Edd (22 Oct 2021)

Yesterday's ride on Strava:

https://www.strava.com/activities/6148605179

Nearly 18 hours at an average speed of 21.8mph


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> has he or did he then carry on to try and improve his own 24 hr record (which i'm pretty sure he set on flatish circuit course, which you think would be better suited to such a record than E-L plus)
> 
> he is an absolute machine that bloke. I pipped him on a local short strava KOM about 10 -15 years ago. I was busting a gut, turns out his time was set on his commute to work, with his son in childseat on the back!



He broke record in London. He decided not to continue on to try the 24hr hour record


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Yesterday's ride on Strava:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6148605179
> 
> Nearly 18 hours at an average speed of 21.8mph



I am happy averaging that for 3-4 hours and only if flat with a favourable wind


----------



## byegad (22 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am happy averaging that for 3-4 hours and only if flat with a favourable wind


I can do that easily, in the car.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> He broke record in London. He decided not to continue on to try the 24hr hour record


I'm not surprised, given he already held it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2021)

byegad said:


> I can do that easily, in the car.



Not in London you can’t 😂


----------



## OldShep (22 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> has he or did he then carry on to try and improve his own 24 hr record (which i'm pretty sure he set on flatish circuit course, which you think would be better suited to such a record than E-L plus)


Do you think 508.5 ml from LE to Scotland a flattish circuit  
17th June 2018 when he got LEJOG record.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

OldShep said:


> Do you think 508.5 ml from LE to Scotland a flattish circuit
> 17th June 2018 when he got LEJOG record.


Ah no, for some reason I thought he set at Mersey roads 24 or similar event. I stand corrected. that makes more sense now


----------



## matticus (22 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ah no, for some reason I thought he set at Mersey roads 24 or similar event. I stand corrected. that makes more sense now


An understandable mistake - several people have ridden further than 508 at Mersey Roads!


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> An understandable mistake - several people have ridden further than 508 at Mersey Roads!


but presumably that's a different record being on a circuit, or governed by different rules?


----------



## matticus (22 Oct 2021)

Indeedy.


----------

